# Hasselt Open 2013



## Geert (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello everybody!
The Hasselt Open 2013 competition will take place on November 2nd and 3rd in Hasselt (Belgium)
You can find more information on the competition website or on the WCA website

events:
2x2: 3 rounds || 3x3: 3 rounds || 4x4: 3 rounds ||Pyra: 3 rounds || 5x5: 2 rounds || 3BLD: 2 rounds || Mega: 1 round || Clock: 1 round || OH: 1 round
FMC: Best of 1
4BLD & 5BLD: Best of 3


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 17, 2013)

Y U NO ADD SQUARE-1?!?!!?


----------



## Goosly (Jul 17, 2013)

Watch out Joris, you might get banned (click click)


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 17, 2013)

Might have to use some more effective treats towards Geert


----------



## Geert (Jul 18, 2013)

cubedude7 said:


> Y U NO ADD SQUARE-1?!?!!?



I don't really like SQ1, I like more rounds of 4x4 and BLD for example


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 18, 2013)

If I can hitch a ride from someone in the Netherlands then I would be interested to attend the second day.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 18, 2013)

Pretty sure that I will come both days and drive back home in the evening. I am driving from Rotterdam so I can play taxi-service for anyone that asks AND REMINDS me about this 1 week before this competition happens

Geert: More 444> sq1!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 18, 2013)

Well I guess dropping roughly by Roosendaal (not where I live, but more detail in a pm if needed  ) would be too much of a detour? Only for day 2.


----------



## Geert (Nov 3, 2013)

results are up: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HasseltOpen2013


----------



## Zoé (Nov 5, 2013)

Wanted : Black modded SengShou megaminx with original stickers. 

Odder and I could not find his megaminx when we came home! Since the venue was pretty empty when we left, we're assuming someone might have taken it by mistake. It looks like a super crappy out of the box SS mega, (so it's easy to mistake it for your own), but just check if it turns super awesomely good and if it's modded!
Hopefully it'll turn out to be somewhere


----------

